# PearLila



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, buddies. That is so nice to see


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

*HazeLila*

And here is a photo of Hazel and Lila and me, on a week long trip on the Middle Fork of the Salmon River. One of my favorite rivers, and one of my favorite dog river trips.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

It's beautiful there


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

It sounds like everything is going very well. Little Pearl is so cute and I'm glad you were able to get her. That's great she has helped Lila too. I'm sure Hazel is there in spirit with her two little sisters!

Good luck with the potty training. They certainly have tiny little bladders at that age!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Here she is playing in her pool. Right now it is mostly just a fun dish to drink out of. Wow she changes so much every day. Yesterday she discovered what was likely fox poop in our field. She was having nothing to so with me trying to get it from her! Now she seems to be figuring out that we do take things away from her, and to run...... Little stinker. And those teeth are honing in on human skin more an more. 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It sounds like it was meant to be. What you did shows so much love and caring for your sweet Lila. I hope Pearl contiues to be a pick-me-up for her heart. She's a sweetheart. I know you must be missing Hazel so much - but it sounds like she may have had a paw in sending you Pearl.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

She sure is growing so fast! Yesterday she started getting through the big dog door herself! Hooray! But it is mostly in, now to get her to go out on her own. We were walking out to go pee yesterday and she peed right on the rug by the door. Ahhh, I am hoping for too much. Overall her potty training is improving, but she still pees fast after playing! Practically while she's still playing! She discovered sticks this morning and I brought in a beloved one while I made coffee. Lila decided to chew the other end which is big because they aren't really sharing toys and Lila could care less about sticks. Maybe more sharing today? She sure is good at night.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

And another stick photo









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pearl is adorable, congratulations.


Great to read she and Lila are getting along so well. Love the picture of them sharing the stick.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Glad to see them getting along so well. I'm going to be bringing home our new boy on Sunday. The one thing that I'm most concerned about is how Artemis is going to feel about a new soul in the house. Before his half sister, Liberty went to The Bridge, she was the leader, Artie mostly was the follower. She's been gone almost 10 weeks (tomorrow :-( ) so Artie has been ruling the roost. I'm hopeful that with time he will adjust as well as Lila has with Pearl. 

OBTW, they are simply adorable. My Libby was a HUGE stick fan.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Artnlib- I bet Artemis quickly adapts to being a big sister. Sometimes Lila seems a bit befuddled, but she is rising to the lead comfortably. Hazel used to ALWAYS be the first one up or down stairs. She's even slam Lila out of the way, who quickly realized hanging behind mom was the safest. Now Lila runs up first, which seems good to me, she's smiling!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh, she's a swimmer already! We took our first walk today, there are some state lands nearby in the middle of nowhere and few people go there. It's our normal morning walk and i thought it was time to take her out. It was the tiniest walk, and we ended it with a visit to an irrigation ditch. Now those can be pretty dangerous but this is a good spot. It is wide and shallow with a nice slow decline into it. I put her on leash and we went to check it out. Lila was swimming right away and Pearl got in with little hesitation. I never expected her to ho all the way in and swim! I didn't get a picture if the full swim because I was focusing on her, ready to scoop her up or scootch her over to the shallow spot if she panicked. She hardly did any air paddles, she took right to it. Then she had the best muddy roll ever in the tall grass. Be still my heart she looked just like Hazel pup. Proud mom!



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yesterday was the second day of swimming and she LOVES it!









Unfortunately the pond we swam in this spring has gotten a bit skanky, so we won't be going back there until this fall. We'll find a riverside pool when we try again in a few days. 

Today was Pearl's first day of dryland training. I cleaned off the raft and let her walk around on it. Gave her tons of treats and tossed them all over the floor. She's doing so incredibly well with new surfaces.















Now for more napping


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

So cute! The sharing of the stick is great.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

The puppy is adorable! And the view outside your front door is out of this world! Lucky girl.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking at your pictures and the scenery. Can I come live with you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, what a cutie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We are amazing lucky with our new place. I always laugh when friends on facebook ask about house photos- because we never post them! The property is what makes the place, and while the house has a lot going for it, it's just a brown box with a dated interior. That brown carpet I hate? Who cares if she pees on it! The garage makes it also, we've never had one and it was great playing on the raft inside the shade of the garage with little Pearl. The bitterroot valley is a gorgeous place, we just moved here from Missoula last year, we are now 20 miles south of Missoula. I've always wanted to live out of town and I LOVE it. Errands take more coordination but it's well worth coming home to what we call "dog heaven". After living on a floodplain, and living through a month of flooding in 2011, it's nice to have this workout well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a big week Pearl and Lila have had. We did some dryland training on the raft, and Pearl thought it was amazing how treats rained down from heaven all over that slippery thing!








We've played lots of frog dog








And are loving being sisters!
















Pearl met Lila's half uncle this week and it was a bit intimidating. He's such a good dog, he didn't push her at all and she settled in fine. Except for eating mushrooms there too, so we had to get out the peroxide and puke again. Ugh!

Tonight was puppy K, and that was a lot for her little brain! So good for her to get used to other pups, and we did a half hour of mellow training too. I liked that it wasn't a complete free for all, ee practiced relaxing and getting "got" by others. She fell asleep near the end of class, what a nut! So she's supposed to be exhausted, right? Nah, just as fired up as ever.

But then she took herself downstairs, through the family room, and out the dog door to peee!!! Yesterday she went downstairs, into the bathroom, and peed on the floor. Staying vigilant is exhausting, it will be a huge relief when she gets reliable.

This weekend- more swimming. I got a pfd so she has a handle and we can try swimming in eddy's in the river- not a lot of lakes here and I don't want her scared in a swirl. So much fun and love!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl has done a lot of growing in 3 months. She is a joy to be around, although her barking is getting a bit frustrating. I'm sure it will pass, as I keep telling my husband. We just have to be diligent and consistent and she'll be fine. She still does wake him up to go out in the middle of the night, but not every night. Today I made a rudimentary teeter thinking about ability someday! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

She's beautiful. How's the potty training?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, Pearl is such a lovely girl.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Pearl is GORDEOUS! Love the teeter idea, gotta set that up when I get home today....so simple!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks! Pearl's potty training is perfect during the day but she is still waking up my husband to go out at night. It might be time to put my foot down with him so she gets in a better habit. He's a bit of a softie. Hazel used to wake him up on weekends for breakfast and he'd get up to feed them and come back to bed. It's funny how trainable he is by Golden's, but not so much by me.......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

She is just gorgeous!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> He's a bit of a softie. Hazel used to wake him up on weekends for breakfast and he'd get up to feed them and come back to bed. It's funny how trainable he is by Golden's, but not so much by me.......
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Same problem with the DH at my house too.....he's wrapped around their little toes!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's growing up beautifully. Somehow I missed the whole story. What a wonderful way to go from sorrow to happiness. It inspires me. Thank you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Today mom went out boating without me. I guess I'll just nap in the raft until I am big enough to go with.-
Pearl



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Today mom went out boating without me. I guess I'll just nap in the raft until I am big enough to go with.-
> Pearl
> 
> 
> ...


Omg how cute and sad lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Her daddy was actually throwing treats all over the boat to keep up her slippery-raft comfort zone training. He stopped and apparently she just laid down for a nap. Makes a mama's heart sing! I look forward to hundreds and hundreds of river miles with her. Swimming and running and camping.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That is so darn cute!!! She will be a rafter in no time!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Today's walk and DH came along. This morning's snow melted too fast. Bring on winter!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of your beautiful girls with Dad.

MT is so beautiful-it's been such a very long time since I've been out your way I'd forgotten how beautiful it is.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Well tonight I wanted to keep going through photos and pick out the best from Hazel's life to make a shutter fly book. Tiny's death has brought the loss of Hazel back to the surface.

BUT, little Pearly had OTHER ideas. She was going to be a BRAT and bark bark bark! So instead we did some easy training. Here are photos of Pearl and Lila practicing "leave it. It was hard to.get one of Pearl because she loves to swish her feet and throw her head. What a doll. Lila was just a pro. 

Kibble on paws


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Really cute pics and can I say how happy it makes me to see the shredded something on the floor too because I feel like there is always something shredded up and all over my floors with Bentley. I'm glad I'm not alone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

lhowemt said:


> And here is a photo of Hazel and Lila and me, on a week long trip on the Middle Fork of the Salmon River. One of my favorite rivers, and one of my favorite dog river trips.


What a lucky dog! That trip looks like perfect retriever fun.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Cardboard cardboard everywhere! Pearl's favorite toy is cardboard. Followed closely with wood. I can't keep the carpet clean between her cardboard shreds and destroyed sticks. It is amazing how big of sticks she can get through the dog door. 

River trips with dogs are my favorite! We plan to take Pearl on her first one in early April - Utah has disallowed dogs on most rivers but fortunately there is still one and it is an easy flatwater trip. Perfect for puppy's first time. Springtime in the red rock desert, we're looking forward to it! Then she should be ready for a trip on one of our beloved Idaho rivers later in the summer or fall, after spring runoff and the wild whitewater is done. Dogs aren't wild whitewater fans, they like more mellow trips. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pearl*

Pearl is beyond adorable!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I just started picking up the tiny debris around the living room, and Pearl carried this upstairs to work on....time for a walk, it was 15 degrees this morning and I've been waiting for it to warm to 20 before we go out. Silly puppy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol, she's adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl and Lila looking forward to hunting season ending.

Remembering Hazel 5 months after we said goodbye to her.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

It has been below zero at night, and single digits in the days, for nearly a week now. Grrr, we are all getting stir crazy, although we have done a lot of short training sessions. I plan to get both girls out this afternoon, before Pearl and I go to her class. This morning was bath time, here are the cuties after their bath. I can't believe I actually got some good action shots with my phone camera! Cranky Lila (possible thyroid) got pretty excited after her bath, which she usually does. She is not a huge fetcher, so it was fun to see her and Pearl play fetch together, with Lila actually getting the ball. Although it probably had more to do with Lila being th e crankyboss, than actually wanting the ball. Stinker. I hate waiting for lab results, I'm getting more and more worried. I am actually hoping it is thyroid (easy to treat, not life threatening) as our recent loss of Hazel just keeps us thinking more and more about serious health issues. the samples should have arrived yesterday, so hopefully we hear by Tuesday.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to embed text between the photos?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great pictures!!! They look like they had so much fun!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What an awesome heart warming thread.

It is very special to watch Lila grow and interact with Pearl.
What lucky pups to live in such a great area with a great family! 
They are a gorgeous pair  Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Such lovely girls. Hope you find out soon about Lila's thyroid. What kind of symptoms are you seeing? Liberty took Soloxine from the time she was around three years old until she left us for The Bridge. The only obvious symptom that she had was weight gain. The poor girl....we cut her food back, added green beans to fill her up, severely limited treats and walked three miles a day, seven days a week. She still wouldn't lose weight! I found one website that listed a sign of "toenails shortened on the front feet from scuffing their feet". Immediately checked Lib's front feet and sure enough, her toenails were filed down to a length that looked like she'd just had a pedicure! We had a thyroid panel run (the vet was sure it would be normal as she displayed no other signs)and sure enough my little girl had practically a nonexistent thyroid! When we started the Soloxine, the vet advised that it would take a few weeks to a month to see any changes. Within two days Liberty was a different dog. She was happily dashing around the yard, searching out bunnies and beating on her brother Artemis! We hadn't realized how down she was feeling until we started the pills and saw the difference. Before the pills, she played and we thought she was "maturing" when she wasn't as crazy as she was as a pup....turns out she was feeling tired and once she was medicated our crazy little girl was back!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

Pearl is BEAUTIFUL, and I love love reading about her along with seeing the pictures of Lila and Pearl together!!! Chase LOVES sticks, pine cones and CARDBOARD too!! I have to watch him because he'll eat the cardboard! LOL Keep sharing! LOL


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Artnlibsmom said:


> Such lovely girls. Hope you find out soon about Lila's thyroid. What kind of symptoms are you seeing? Liberty took Soloxine from the time she was around three years old until she left us for The Bridge. The only obvious symptom that she had was weight gain. The poor girl....we cut her food back, added green beans to fill her up, severely limited treats and walked three miles a day, seven days a week. She still wouldn't lose weight! I found one website that listed a sign of "toenails shortened on the front feet from scuffing their feet". Immediately checked Lib's front feet and sure enough, her toenails were filed down to a length that looked like she'd just had a pedicure! We had a thyroid panel run (the vet was sure it would be normal as she displayed no other signs)and sure enough my little girl had practically a nonexistent thyroid! When we started the Soloxine, the vet advised that it would take a few weeks to a month to see any changes. Within two days Liberty was a different dog. She was happily dashing around the yard, searching out bunnies and beating on her brother Artemis! We hadn't realized how down she was feeling until we started the pills and saw the difference. Before the pills, she played and we thought she was "maturing" when she wasn't as crazy as she was as a pup....turns out she was feeling tired and once she was medicated our crazy little girl was back!


Now that I look back she got fat this summer before Hazel died. I thought perhaps she had been eating Hazel's food, but that is pretty unlikely. When we discovered Hazel was not feeling good we realized that she wasn't eating everything and Lila was finishing her meal. So I cut Lila back. She didn't really lose weight, and we kept her on the reduced plan and she slowly trimmed up. She's always had a cranky side, but she has gotten really cranky towards Pearl, and hardly wants to play with her anymore. And her coat- is horrible! Her tail is a spindly thing, it just keeps falling out. She used to have a huge thick tail, and now it is not. We worry about thinking she is maturing too, as Hazel slowed down before we knew she had hermangio, we thought "wow, she's finally growing up". No, she was just dying.... Hopefully we have results today, or tomorrow. I really hope this is it so it is treatable and not something worse.

P.S. - Pearl DOES eat the cardboard - what a stinker but I don't worry about it too much. Last week she started tearing empty tp rolls off the holder, and now she's starting to tear at full rolls just to get to it!!! Teenager I guess.....


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

I'll be thinking of you as you wait for results and fingers are crossed that it will be just low thyroid. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl's first real snow! And first real walk in nearly a week. We haven't seen it get above 10 degrees in nearly a week, and today after having them get into two scraps I knew I had to bundle up and take them out. I waited until it got up to 9 and went. IN the second photo, Pearl is playing "barnacle" as she holds onto Lila's ruff as they run. She ALWAYS does this, stinker! She had so much fun today, snuffling around in the snow and discovering it for real. She saw snow on our gotcha day in July, but it was really really old snow up high in the mountains. Roadside old snow, not the most fun stuff. The snow even seemed to cheery cranky ol' Lila up today.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful photos…. I can't wait for the first snow day for my Ellie and my parents' Sailor girl. I'm sorry for your worry, it's no fun to wait on test results. I'll be thinking of you and sending you some good karma and a prayer…..


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Looks like they were having a wonderful time!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl's latest "project". She'll get it in, it is just a matter of time. I don't know why I let her do this, she brings it in and shreds them all over the place, and then I have to clean it up. She sure enjoys it, and it keeps her occupied, and entertains me. She has had this one staged out in the yard for a couple of days. We have a pile of fruit tree prunings out in the field, and she slowly brings some over and then eventually in. Often they make it upstairs to the living room, but then they get thrown off the deck back into the yard.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, at least she knows what she likes! Too funny! She is a beautiful dog!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

We do the same thing. It's hysterical to watch Justice trying to get in the dog door....but then like you I have to clean up the shredded parts and wonder why I allow it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Any results back yet? Been thinking about you all day.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Nothing! They say 24-48 hours from receiving the samples, so I guess Saturday delivery could mean as late as Wed morning. Yukko!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Artnlibsmom said:


> We do the same thing. It's hysterical to watch Justice trying to get in the dog door....but then like you I have to clean up the shredded parts and wonder why I allow it!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is most funny when it doesn't fit and gets stuck, and it sits across the door holding the flaps open. But DH decided the stick needed to go. She's got an even bigger one next in line....


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Darn, I know how much waiting stinks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Hemolife just emailed me an hour ago. Normal thyroid, but the T4/FT4 ratio was low at 1.2, which says "generally (not always) signify the presence of non-thyroidal illness". I don't really know what that means. I guess I will talk to our vet tomorrow and see what to do.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Well crap! I hate that you just have more waiting!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Just surfed the net a little and found the section below. I'm anxious (although not as much as you are I'm sure) to see how your vet interprets the values. The section below looks to me that it could still be hypothyroidism? 

Free T4
Serum free T4 represents the tiny fraction (< 0.1%) of total T4 that is unbound and therefore is biologically active and able to enter the tissues. Since protein levels in the blood do not (or only minimally) affect free T4, it is considered a more accurate test of true thyroid activity than the total T4. Free T4 is much less likely to be influenced by nonthyroidal illness or drugs.

Both total T4 and free T4 are lowered in almost all dogs of hypothyroidism. While most endocrinologists favor the equilibrium dialysis method for measuring free T4, newer technologies offer alternative and accurate assays that are faster and less costly.

Overall, this is a more sensitive indicator of hypothyroidism. Some dogs that are not truly hypothyroid may have a low total T4 but a normal free T4.

Still have our fingers and toes crossed for an answer that is easily treated.

Lisa & The Boys

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Pearl is looking so beautiful! I pray for the best outcome for your Lila.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Both the t4 and free T4 were good, and that is corrected for her breed and age. I don't even want to think about what it might be. She had a good Chem panel last June but I'm sure we'll be repeating it. I'll probably move my discussion to the other thread so I keep this one a celebration of their escapades. Thanks for your thoughts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl the pupisan in her papisan chair.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just adorable!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Pearl you spoiled little princess!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes Pearl is spoiled. My dad finally can remember that the answer to every question about us is - "the dogs".

So the forum has been slow, how about more pictures! Combine a bit of grief with fun pictures, these are of Hazel and Lila and us. Two days after Hazel was diagnosed and first collapsed, we had a photographer come over. She still looked pretty darn good. I had been wanting to do a professional photographer for a while. I sure wish I had done it before she was sick. She still looked good but it is hard for me to see in her eyes not feeling like herself. She lived a week and a half after this. Poor sweetie her heart could not keep up with the tumor blocking the blood flow. I think we're going to do professional photos more often now.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

The pictures are fabulous! I have been wanting to do professional photos for quite some time but of course keep putting it off. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Really beautiful pictures. A treasure for sure


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

The pictures are GORGEOUS!! I'm a professional photographer, but I can't get great ones with ME in them. I mean, for the very first time in 15 weeks, I got a picture of ME with Chase, but it was only done with my husband's iPhone late in the evening right after I got home from photographing a newborn session. So, you can imagine the quality. Though, I've taken quite a few of him or my son with him. LOL I just need to do another real session with him. 

My friend Pam Biasotti in the San Francisco Bay area owns a Golden and does agility and loves her girls! (well, one passed, so she now has another). Her website is : WAIT I don't know if I can share. PLEASE delete. I'm really not sharing to get her business at all; I'm only sharing to show great pictures of dogs being that we all love dogs and all love pictures.

PLEASE DELETE if this in violation of the rules & regulations here! I can just show her Facebook page if that is better. It's "You had me at Woof" photography. i'll just let you google if you want to because I'm afraid of it being the wrong thing to do on the boards.

I LOVE YOUR PICTURES! I love your HAZEL and LILA. Thank you so much for sharing Hazel and her life with us and, now, Lila's too!!! I love coming to look for more pictures from you!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Well I've been so busy with Doc I've not kept up with PearLila's life. I haven't gotten much for good photos of them either. Bad mom! Since Pearl is the hostest with the mostest, and is always up for playing around anything I am doing, I have gotten some sweet photos of her. This really has been a good experience for these two. As much as Lila has some issues with Doc around the house, it has brought her and Pearl much closer together. What a bonus! Plus, it has cemented my inkling that I would like to get back to 3 goldens someday, and I do indeed like having 3 around. We'll probably get a pup for Pearl within 2 years.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

PearLila say happy spring!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a great summer we have had, except this 2.5 week hiatus of rest due to Pearl's spay. Today we went for a short hike up a canyon just SW of us. It is gorgeous and wow did the girls need to run wild!

And last Month Pearl got her real introduction to whitewater, a wonderful day on the Alberton Gorge. You can't see Lila in the photo on my right. She prefers not to get splashed so she turned around in the waves before the main drop. We are going to do Hell's Canyon in Idaho next month! 

I don't think I ever posted pics of our river trip last spring in Utah....


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What beautiful countryside! Looks like the family all had a blast. What fun and Thank you for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl loves her pool! The darn bottom tube has a leak and I have been unable to find it, darn! Sprayed the whole thing down with soapy water twice and no luck finding the leak. She doesn't seem to care and we'll just get a new one next year I guess.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I bought a cheap pool for Bentley and while filling it with water he jumped in and clawed a hole in the bottom. Wasn't even 1/4 of the way full when he destroyed it. It was the one with hard sides and plastic bottom. 







Guess I need to find one that is solid plastic with no risk of tearing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, you and your girls are lucky to live in such a gorgeous area.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Beautiful pictures, you and your girls are lucky to live in such a gorgeous area.



I agree! I want to move there.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks! We feel utterly blessed to live here.

I don't think Pearl damaged the pool. I keep her nails short and rounded for rafting. If she had I would have found it with the soap. I am stumped, it must be one of the two valves or something, who knows.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

After using tiny little plastic containers and having many get chewed, I decided to take all the old bones we had and make yummy cups out of them
First i plugged the bottom with peanut butter and froze them on the cookie sheet. Then I filled them with pureed pb, pumpkin, yogurt and bananas and froze again. Yummers!


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

What an awesome idea!! I just may have to steal this ;-) lord knows we have enough bones laying around!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am pretry tickled with myself for having come up with it.. and I refuse to enterrain the idea that I heard it somewhere and don't recall. My memory is sharp as a tack! At least a smashed one that has been in the rain and rusted....


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearly and her favorite new Teddy. Lila is in the background fussing with her feet.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How does Pearl play with that huge teddy? Does she haul it around, sleep on it? If we had that Bella would rest her head on it, and Tucker would try to de-stuff it.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

She hauls it around, shakes it, and bangs it into the floor (like she is trying to get it to squeak), and generally nibbles at it. She isn't too much of a destroyer or she woyldn't get these. Neither is Lila.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

That really is cute  I also love that doggie bed in the background, haha. 

My second golden had a huge bunny stuffie once and he would also carry it around, swing it, shake it but not destroy it. I still have that bunny put away as a memory.

I think Ben would enjoy that Teddy, LOL.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

cgriffin said:


> That really is cute  I also love that doggie bed in the background, haha.
> 
> My second golden had a huge bunny stuffie once and he would also carry it around, swing it, shake it but not destroy it. I still have that bunny put away as a memory.
> 
> I think Ben would enjoy that Teddy, LOL.


That is sweet, having the bunny. I can completely relate. 

I got it at Costco, just yesterday!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh lila loves the new Teddy too!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aww, another cute photo


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Teddy bear is awesome!

Treat idea with the bones is really great, thanks for sharing it, I'm going to have to give it a try for sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pearl and Lila*

Pearl and Lila
are so adorable!
Just love the pictures!

Has anyone's dogs cracked their teeth on the bones? We used to give them to our dogs all the time.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Poor Teddy is already blind, LOL!


----------

